# breeding bettas?



## QueenFan (Aug 30, 2009)

hi i was wondering if it is ok to breed with a gravel substrate? i cant take it out and i only have one tank i can use to breed so is it ok to just try?:dunno:i REALLY dont want to stop the procees because ther is already a HUGE bubblenest and the female has vivvid breeding stripes.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't- eggs that drop will settle into the gravel and that will make it hard for the male to collect them and put them in the bubblenest. But I'm sure many people have bred bettas with gravel substrate before.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can try.. but I'm concerned with the fact you only have one tank. Where are you going to put the male and the female after the spawning and is this tank big enough to house 100+ fry?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

hm, you should have at least a 20 gallon tank for a growout for fry.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I've spawned with gravel before, but so many of the eggs were lost in it. I wouldnt recommend it, but its possible. Also if the gravel is too big the fry get caught under the gravel. My friend made that mistake


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im trying to breed with gravel btw. Hopefully i get some fry out of the spawn! Good luck btw and QUEEN ROCKS!


----------

